# X-country courses South Devon?



## Beausmate (29 March 2015)

Does any one know of any available for schooling in the Newton Abbot/Torquay/surrounding areas?  Baby stuff upwards.

Thankies


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 March 2015)

Not quite South devon but Centyfield gat The Elbe, Whitestone, Exeter opened their brand new XC course this weekend, it includes tiny jumps in a secure field as well as big jumps in the fields.


----------



## dixie (29 March 2015)

There's Annette Frasiers on the Totnes/newton abbot road.
Also Bicton College are having some clinics for the nervous/baby rider/horse


----------



## dixie (29 March 2015)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Not quite South devon but Centyfield gat The Elbe, Whitestone, Exeter opened their brand new XC course this weekend, it includes tiny jumps in a secure field as well as big jumps in the fields.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds interesting. Do they have a website?


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 March 2015)

I expect so, sorry, there were typos, should have read at The Glebe!  They definitely have a FB page.


----------



## Spreebok (30 March 2015)

Oooh yes, Centyfield/The Glebe have both a mini course and a full size course! I was a livery there whilst they were putting it together, looks fantastic


----------



## Jazzbunny (4 April 2015)

If you're looking for the Centyfield website it's: www.centyfield.com. Running a schooling day next Saturday 11th - using both the the baby course @ 30cm-70cm plus the larger course. But also available to hire separately


----------

